# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الحكومة البرلمانية القادمة .. "مجالية" أم "خشمانية" ..!

## الحصن نيوز

مع اقتراب موعد الاقتراع لانتخابات المجلس النيابي السابع عشر أصبح مشهد الحراك الانتخابي اكثر تبلوراً مع انتهاء بعض الأحزاب من إنجاز قوائمها الانتخابية سواء أكانت قوائم وطنية أم قوائم مرشحي الدوائر الانتخابية.
القراءات الأولية تشير إلى نشاط ملحوظ وعمل مكثف كخلايا النحل لحزبي التيار الوطني بزعامة عبد الهادي المجالي وحزب الاتحاد الوطني بزعامة محمد الخشمان، يليهما حزب حشد، وحزب الوسط الإسلامي؛ إلا أنّ التقدم في حجم المشاركة يسجَّل لحزبي التيار الوطني والاتحاد لأن كل من الحزبين سيطرح ثمانين مشاركاً في الانتخابات القادمة والتقديرات الميدانية تقول أنّ أحد هذين الحزبين سيحصد ما بين (52) – (58) مقعداً فيما ستكون حظوظ الحزب الآخر ما بين (28) – (36) مقعداً، ومن سيحقق الأغلبية ستكون له الفرصة الأولى في تشكيل الحكومة البرلمانية القادمة، وسيكون رئيس الحزب الشخص الذي سينسب به رئيساً للوزراء.
يبقى السؤال التالي مطروحاً: هل ستكون الحكومة القادمة "مجالية" أم "خشمانية"؟؟ والإجابة بالتأكيد ستكون مع غروب شمس الثالث والعشرين من كانون الثاني القادم.



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

